# Boykin Spaniel



## nrh0011 (Apr 8, 2014)

Anyone out there have a Boykin and if so what kind of hunting do you do? I have always had English Setters and pointers and used labs for flushers while quail hunting and have been doing a lot of reading on Boykin Spaniels and I like what I am seeing. My main purpose would be on the dove field, quail/pheasant hunting in South Dakota or Kansas and maybe the occasional duck swamp.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 9, 2014)

I used to own a boykin.  Used her as a retriever on dove hunts and duck hunts.  My hunting bud breeds them and we use them as flushing dogs.  They are a very smart breed of dog.


----------



## TheGermanIsBack (Apr 9, 2014)

Use Mine for flushing in front of the pointing dogs. Love it.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 9, 2014)

I've got a 2 yr. old female boykin that I mostly use in the dove field & I've really enjoyed her. She's really smart & easy to train. I really like the breed & they make good family pets as well as hunting buddies. I like their size & the way they look also.


----------



## nrh0011 (Apr 9, 2014)

I appreciate it guys, those are some great looking dogs!


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice dogs and they can be good hunting dogs. I am a Labrador man but I have seen some good boykins.


----------



## Scott Yancey (May 2, 2014)

Boykins are the perfect dog if young children are around, I have had them for 20 years. I had a great lab back then but one day my 2 yr old son was knocked off the porch by the labs tail, so I looked around and came across these wonderful dogs.


----------



## msjjd (May 2, 2014)

I've had mine for 4 yrs and he has been a great hunting companion and pet he is really great with my kids. Go to he gun safe and he is ready dove, duck,ball whatever he is there.


----------



## duckndog (May 6, 2014)

We have a two year old female Boykin.  As a waterfowl and upland hunter I've always been a lab guy, however, the wife and daughter wanted a small dog.  After thorough research we ended up with our little Piper and she's the most intelligent and enjoyable dog I've ever had.  She's excelled on doves, ducks (both fields and flooded timber), quail and pheasants, and even retrieves my son's squirrels.  Her drive is incredible and I liken it to owning a 100lb Chessie in a 30lb sack.  As great as she is in the field, she's an even better pet and has stolen our families heart.  With all due respect to my 12 yo yellow lab, I can't ever see myself without a boykin from here on out.  One word of advice, if you expect the dog to spend most of its time in a kennel only to be taken out during hunting season, a boykin is probably not the dog for you.  If you don't give them lots of interaction and something to do, they'll find activities on their own and you won't like it.



























First quail hunt for both dog and son.


----------



## holton27596 (May 6, 2014)

Ive got a 5 year old that i use for blood trailing. Best dog Ive ever had and that is saying a lot. They are the lovingest dogs Ive ever seen.


----------



## gsppurist (May 7, 2014)

How do Boykins do in cold weather duck hunting conditions with water retrieves?


----------



## duckndog (May 7, 2014)

gsppurist said:


> How do Boykins do in cold weather duck hunting conditions with water retrieves?



It varies by dog.  Their coat can range from short & flat to thick & curly and anywhere in between.  I've seen them with flat thin coats and some so curly they looked like American Water Spaniels.  As you can see in the pictures above, Piper is thick and wavy and has a double coat much like a lab.  I've had no issues with her in cold temperatures but I always use a neoprene vest when the temps are low.  We hunted several times this year where we broke ice to set decoys and she was fine.  Here's a link to the Boykin Spaniel Society's website where you can find out all you want to know about the breed.
http://boykinspaniel.org

One word of caution, Boykin's are not immune to the same health problems other breeds have and their growing popularity has prompted some who don't have the breeds best interest to try and cash in.  My advice is to make sure you buy from a reputable breeder and that both parents have the required health clearances for hips, eyes, heart, and EIC.


----------



## cracker4112 (May 14, 2014)

Great thread.  Very informative and reinforces all the research I've done in the last few months before placing a deposit on a new pup last week.  Lost my 13 yo lab last September and my wife and I are/were not ready for another lab and we like the idea of a smaller dog in the house.  She will be used for doves and ducks mostly, and as a buddy for my kids.

We are very excited to head up to SC to pick her up in a few more weeks.


----------

